# An attempt at an G.S Hammerhead



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

to begin feel free to point out the shortcomings, i wont take it personal, i was going to try this in ply, but could not find any in small supply, so i am just using some red oak, ( i know ) with the grain running horizontally ( i know ) , i bought an Dremmel tool to go along with the project and quickly found out the dremmel is not the best wood cutter, it does fine if you have thin wood but my oak is 1 1/2 thick. and i am serious about the comments, how else do we learn right.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey NC, with that wide fork profile that grain orientation might be the strongest option. I am interested in seeing this finished. A dremel is great for carving, shaping, and finishing, but a jig saw, band saw, or (what I have been using) a scroll saw are best for roughing out.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup i ended up using my hack saw i am impressed with the dremel, since i have no garage i am limited on my "work " space, so for now the dremel will have to work


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I was lucky. My Mom gave me a scroll saw a couple of years ago so I could do intarsis. So far I haven't done intarsis, but it has come in handy for other projects. I do have my eye on my Dad's band saw though. I also have in mind a router table for my dremel.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

my dremel is the 4000, it came with all the attachments so i am fairly set, except for the dust, its killa


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea mate be very carefull with horizontal grain..very!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Yea mate be very carefull with horizontal grain..very!


i hear you BB it might just end up new and shiny, a show piece? for now its a learning curve, thanks


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

For dust control you can clamp a vacuum hose near your work piece, or tape a hepa furnace filter to a box fan to collect the dust.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rockape66 said:


> For dust control you can clamp a vacuum hose near your work piece, or tape a hepa furnace filter to a box fan to collect the dust.


good ideas rock, thanks


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hammerheads are cool! Have fun finishing this one nc


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

You can always go with ultra light bands and shoot BB's out of it. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

cedar hunter said:


> You can always go with ultra light bands and shoot BB's out of it. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JF, CH, FB, thanks for the encouragement, once done it will have more body the Joerg's, but i will still be wary of the horizontal grain, it will be a little by little process to find its potential, just wish i had a proper workshop to do this in, doing it mostly by hand is very time consuming.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

this, after a few hours of rasp work, would you fine gentlemen pin the forks and handle to reinforce?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Pinning on that should be relatively easy I would think and a good idea mentioning it.









sean


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks sean, the minimum diameter at any area would be maybe 1 1/4 so its gonna be my Fat Hammer, just because of the warning i got from all you good people, and this is why i ask the question. yes pinning would be easy and ornamental awwww **** might as well just for safety sake!

since you have more experience i was thinking of 2 at every fork and 1 larger going into the handle centered on the Y?

thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't have any experience yet at pinning but I would think that should about cover it. You might consider staggering the pins/rods
a bit so they don't run into each other and therefor go in past each other if you follow? I've a bit of brass welding rod kicking around
that I might use sometime either in the same circumstances reinforcing or decorative. Good luck with it as I'm sure once your done
with it, it'll make a functional, good looking piece.

sean


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

encourage a friend, when you finish this work will be proud.
greeting


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

taking shape, now for more rasp work


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Con la confianza de que sé que entiendes el español a la perfección me animo hacer mi comentario así. de lo contrario el traductor hace pelotas todo lo que quiero decir jeje!

Se va viendo atractivo el diseño y aún cuando le falta trabajo, sólo me preocupa la orientación del grano de la tabla, espero que no lo sometas a grandes esfuerzos, para bandas ligeras creo que te dará mucho gusto sentir la satisfacción de la que habla Alf. el orgullo de haberla hecho tu mismo.

Sigo entrado para ver el final de este ejercicio resortero mi amigo Mark.

Estoy trabajando en algunas horcas, no creas que he olvidado tus deseos Mark.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

lookin' good. I gotta say, working with my new(old) scroll saw is super sweet. Alot of them are fairly compact and don't require much work space. Your profile pic suggests you are military. If you have a local yard sale website, like many military towns, you can often get a really good deal on tools like scroll or band saws. I personally really like rasp work. I caught some good constructive remarks on my first two slingshots for the same reasons you mentioned.....solid wood, grain direction. Just banded those two rather light, and honestly they are more just for show(although they shoot pretty nice). Keep on carvin' man. Can't wait to see the finished results.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ok, i put 7 - 5/32 brass pins in her 1 right down the handle, i will wait for the glue to set cut flush finish sanding and with luck she will be ready and should hold up. hopefully!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Con la confianza de que sé que entiendes el español a la perfección me animo hacer mi comentario así. de lo contrario el traductor hace pelotas todo lo que quiero decir jeje!
> 
> Se va viendo atractivo el diseño y aún cuando le falta trabajo, sólo me preocupa la orientación del grano de la tabla, espero que no lo sometas a grandes esfuerzos, para bandas ligeras creo que te dará mucho gusto sentir la satisfacción de la que habla Alf. el orgullo de haberla hecho tu mismo.
> 
> ...


bueno, mi buen amigo, por cierto ¿cuál es su verdadero nombre? De todos modos, cubrió a la honda así que debería funcionar bien? tal vez? jajaja, sí, yo todavía estoy aquí, me encantaconstruir cosas, por lo que sigue, también jugará con la construcción y el disparo. alegra querecordar nuestra conversación. gracias por comentar


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> lookin' good. I gotta say, working with my new(old) scroll saw is super sweet. Alot of them are fairly compact and don't require much work space. Your profile pic suggests you are military. If you have a local yard sale website, like many military towns, you can often get a really good deal on tools like scroll or band saws. I personally really like rasp work. I caught some good constructive remarks on my first two slingshots for the same reasons you mentioned.....solid wood, grain direction. Just banded those two rather light, and honestly they are more just for show(although they shoot pretty nice). Keep on carvin' man. Can't wait to see the finished results.


thanks, shes almost done, i am hoping the 7 pins hold her together will make her a strong shooter? what do you guys say? if i need more or different pins plese let me know before i oil her up.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Yea mate be very carefull with horizontal grain..very!


ok? so whats your idea now?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

finally complete!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

purdy


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

f00by said:


> purdy


thank you sir!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

newconvert said:


> taking shape, now for more rasp work
> View attachment 15655


thats an Bark River STS


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks awesome








Nicely done mate.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> That looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after watching your polishing vid that means alot, thank you sir


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work mate, really stunning!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good! Like they say buddy, just be very careful with the grain on your slingshot .... My buddy and I had a couple brake due to the grain , we got lucky and didn't get hurt! Good luck .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the grain is no problem if you look the grain is a laminate in opposition, plus i put 7 pins in just in case


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

newconvert said:


> the grain is no problem if you look the grain is a laminate in opposition, plus i put 7 pins in just in case


thanks Bob, It means alot coming from you


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Nice job, looks like a good shooter._


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> _Nice job, looks like a good shooter._


thanks, for a first attempt is really is


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

uv nailed it man ..


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well thanks mr. saltik


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very happy ending for you big slingshot, well mate you see the effort.









Muy bueno vas pisando fuerte hermano, un abrazote ....... Alf

Deshacer cambios


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Very happy ending for you big slingshot, well mate you see the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estoy casi hecho con una copia de los tiradores que usted y sus amigos utilizan. que me haga saber sus impresiones después de que lo publiques.
muchas gracias
un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> taking shape, now for more rasp work
> View attachment 15655


Hey NC. This is going to be a great project when finished. What kind of knife is this? It's not a CRKT M-16 is it?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

its a bark river sts


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Very happy ending for you big slingshot, well mate you see the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estoy casihecho conuna copia de lostiradoresque usted y susamigosutilizan.que me haga sabersus impresionesdespués de quelo publiques.
muchas gracias
un fuerte abrazo
[/quote]

Muy bien , me gustara mucho verlo y comentarlo , por cierto nos gusta mucho el nombre de "Avatar" para nuestro modelo creo que los llamaste asi en otro comentario , lo podemos utilizar ? sabes si hay algun diseño con ese nombre?.
muchas gracias ......... Alf


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Very happy ending for you big slingshot, well mate you see the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estoy casihecho conuna copia de lostiradoresque usted y susamigosutilizan.que me haga sabersus impresionesdespués de quelo publiques.
muchas gracias
un fuerte abrazo
[/quote]

Muy bien , me gustara mucho verlo y comentarlo , por cierto nos gusta mucho el nombre de "Avatar" para nuestro modelo creo que los llamaste asi en otro comentario , lo podemos utilizar ? sabes si hay algun diseño con ese nombre?.
muchas gracias ......... Alf
[/quote]
el nombre es suyo para usar si te gusta avater sería un nombre muy bonito, estoy a punto de ser hecho con mi versión de su "tirador de la competencia" amigos espero que cuandoAIS hecho sus chicos le va a gustar.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Very happy ending for you big slingshot, well mate you see the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estoy casihecho conuna copia de lostiradoresque usted y susamigosutilizan.que me haga sabersus impresionesdespués de quelo publiques.
muchas gracias
un fuerte abrazo
[/quote]

Muy bien , me gustara mucho verlo y comentarlo , por cierto nos gusta mucho el nombre de "Avatar" para nuestro modelo creo que los llamaste asi en otro comentario , lo podemos utilizar ? sabes si hay algun diseño con ese nombre?.
muchas gracias ......... Alf
[/quote]
el nombrees suyopara usarsi te gustaavatersería un nombremuy bonito, estoya punto de serhecho con miversión de su"tirador dela competencia"amigosespero que cuandoAIShecho suschicosle va a gustar.
[/quote]

Fantastico amigo muchas gracias , "Avatar" es un nombre perfecto apreciamos mucho su colaboración.
suerte con su proyecto estoy deseando verlo , el mio lo publicare pronto .
un abrazo ....... Alf


----------

